# Filesharing Insurance?



## Cryozombie (Jul 18, 2006)

> *Wednesday, June 28, 2006*
> 
> *P2P insurer will pay your fines if RIAA sues: $19/year!
> David sez, "Apparently, a company in Sweden is offering file-sharing insurance - they'll pay your fines if you're sued by the RIAA. The /. submitter translates the link as follows: 'For a mere 140 SEK ($19 USD) per year, they will pay all your fines and give you a t-shirt if you get convicted for file sharing.'" *
> ...






*What a racket!*


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 18, 2006)

Any and all types of insurance are rackets, it's just the nature of the beast.  Even worse is that the government DEMANDS you give money to some of them for "protection".  

The gov't and organized crime make interesting bedfellows.


----------



## AceHBK (Jul 20, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> The gov't and organized crime make interesting bedfellows.


 
LOL!


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 20, 2006)

The RIAA took my PC away 
They took it away, away from me 
The RIAA took my PC away 
They took it away, away from me

Now I don't know where my PC can be 
They took it from me they took it from me
I don't know where my PC can be 
They took it from me they took it from me

Ring me, ring me, ring me the president
And find out where my PC went
Ring me, ring me, ring me the FBI 
And find out if my PCs alive, yeah, yeah, yeah


----------

